# Happy Birthday!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Happy birthday to our fearless leader @TrevP !!

Thank you for the site, your videos, your Tweets, and everything you do for the Tesla and EV community in general!!!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday @GDN! Thanks for all you do to make this site a valuable and entertaining resource. I hope you and yours have a wonderful day.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't think to check that birthday link often myself, but thank you. I've made it another trip around the sun !!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Happy Birthday @iChris93! Thanks for all you do to make this forum the best it can be. And Merry Christmas to everyone!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> Happy Birthday @iChris93! Thanks for all you do to make this forum the best it can be. And Merry Christmas to everyone!


Thank you!

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Happy Birthday buddy!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Merry Birthday!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Happy birthday @iChris93 !!


----------

